# The Rescues – Let Loose the Horses



## bradinx (Jul 16, 2010)

youtube.com/watch?v=Lg01HyUMERM&ob=av2

e

On their debut album Let Loose The Horses, The Rescues have all the ingredients of a modern day Fleetwood Mac

(save for the part where they're all sleeping with each other). With two haunting female vocalists providing

soothing, heartfelt melodies over subdued, driving keys and guitars, The Rescues introduce themselves to the world

in an unassuming, but alluring fashion worthy of hearing at least once.

The Rescues open their album with the title track, a near perfect opening song that displays each of the band's

strengths in a tight, memorable package. Singers Adrianne Gonzalez and Kyler England compliment each other

wonderfully, creating a melody driven sound that's both dynamic and catchy, as the driving anthem "Break Me Out"

demonstrates. While instrumentally the band is at worst serviceable, the true strengths of The Rescues lie in the

vocal prowess of all four members. At their core, The Rescues are all about harmony and melody, like a more

urgent, colorful Lady Antebellum.

Like the album title suggests, the progression of Let Loose the Horses mirrors that of a stallion building up

speed and urgency as it's unleashed upon the world. Early tracks like "We're OK" and "Start A Riot" are slow

burners, preferring to convey urgency in poetry over tempo and volume. But after the stunning beauty of "Never Too

Late" and the bare bones "Can't Stand the Rain", The Rescues break into a full gallop, striking a balance between

the underhanded grace of England and Gonzalez and the more traditional speed and urgency of Rob Giles and Gabriel

Mann. At the end of it all it doesn't contain the same "wow" factor that other new bands have generated this year,

but The Rescues have brought something special to the table in their own right.

Dan


----------

